

Live Stream from the Open Source Bridge Conference - reidab
http://opensourcebridge.org/

======
reidab
Schedule available at
[http://opensourcebridge.org/events/2009/schedule#day_2009_06...](http://opensourcebridge.org/events/2009/schedule#day_2009_06_18)

Streaming talks from the 'Fremont' room, as well as interviews throughout the
day.

------
thesethings
The talks were great on Wednesday, looking forward to more good stuff.

